# Beach Umbrellas



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Need a new one after a wind gust annihilated a cheap one my wife bought.

Anything anyone loves that can take a gust without turning inside out or flying down the beach?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I've always used an EZ up tent and anchored all 4 corners in the sand.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

lacrossekite said:


> Need a new one after a wind gust annihilated a cheap one my wife bought.
> 
> Anything anyone loves that can take a gust without turning inside out or flying down the beach?


The Tommy bahama ones from Costco have been great for us. They anchor pretty nice, light weight to pack up and when they have blown inside out, no damage occurred. It's a rarity it blows like that unless you set it up tilted into the wind.

Wife just bought a CoolCabana and they pack up beetle as small and tight/light as an umbrella. Pretty easy to put up like an umbrella, and you anchor the edges with sand. Pretty darn nice


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

While not an umbrella, check out Neso tents. They pack up easily and compact and are durable.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

We just use the cheap ones and replace as needed. I can usually get a season out of one but I usually just use it to shade my stuff while I'm in the water. I really like that Neso tent @Herring showed.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Herring said:


> While not an umbrella, check out Neso tents. They pack up easily and compact and are durable.


It's really nice but I'd have to get to the beach @6:00am in NJ to get a big enough spot.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> > While not an umbrella, check out Neso tents. They pack up easily and compact and are durable.
> ...


Sounds like you need to find a new beach!


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

We purchased a Frankford Umbrella seven years ago. It's the exact model the rents companies use on the Charleston, SC beaches. It's been used for at least 150+ days at the beach and minus some minimal sun fading, it still looks brand new. I use an auger drill bit and it's withstood 30+ mph wind gusts no problem.

https://www.amazon.com/ft-Steel-Commercial-Grade-Beach-Umbrella/dp/B011J2ZIT0/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?crid=1GLKJ2464Y4YB&keywords=canvas%2Bumbrella&qid=1658808527&sprefix=canvas%2Bum%2Caps%2C97&sr=8-17&th=1&psc=1


----------



## violar (Nov 8, 2021)

No umbrella. A portable beach tent on Amazon (Yatio brand) is similar to what we use.Then buy 4 chrome tie out stakes from home depot, might look like overkill but your tent will stay put when others are launching across the beach. Wouldn't try to get cheap one . We paid a little more and have had ours for years


----------



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

A little loud when the wind is really whipping, but plenty of shade and very quick & easy to set up:
https://shibumishade.com/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll second the Tommy Bahama umbrellas. I took a five gallon bucket and buried (filled w/sand) it in the sand then twisted the bottom part into the bucket of sand. Piled up sand to keep it anchored better and that kept the umbrella lower to the ground.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Herring said:
> ...


Yeah this time of year the Jersey beaches are really crowded. And most beaches charge for beach tags. Only a couple are free


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Been very happy with our Beach Bub


----------

